# Led drl 7443 bulb



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

So, I just bought my turbo beetle a couple of weeks ago. It's my first vw and so far, I love it. I have been looking and searching for replacement led bulbs to change out the factory DRL 7443 bulbs... But with no luck. I found a set offered by greenvisionled and ordered them, with no luck. They only worked during the day and not when I turned the headlights on, as they are suppose to. So unless I received faulty bulbs... I've had no luck. Can anyone point me to some that will work, both during the day and when the headlights are on as well? By the way, I used the search feature and didn't see anything relating to my question.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey, congrats and welcome! I saw your other post. I like the racing stripe! Unfortunately I don't have an answer for you re: the bulbs though :facepalm:


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank man. It definitely grabs eeveryone's attention on the road. I already replaced my interior lights with some led ones. Just hoping to find a solution for the drls now.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

AustinBell91 said:


> So, I just bought my turbo beetle a couple of weeks ago. It's my first vw and so far, I love it. I have been looking and searching for replacement led bulbs to change out the factory DRL 7443 bulbs... But with no luck. I found a set offered by greenvisionled and ordered them, with no luck. They only worked during the day and not when I turned the headlights on, as they are suppose to. So unless I received faulty bulbs... I've had no luck. Can anyone point me to some that will work, both during the day and when the headlights are on as well? By the way, I used the search feature and didn't see anything relating to my question.


I think having the DRL's on with the headlights is a configurable setting in VCDS. Mine was set to off.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have yet to buy the vag com...or whatever it is properly called, yet. As I said, I just bought my beetle; tomorrow will be three weeks. I know I've seen some LED bulbs advertised as having three different modes: off, high power, and low power. Which is what the dual filament oem 7443 incandescent bulb does. I just didn't know if anyone on here had found a plug and play replacement LED bulb.


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been looking into this because I am interested in swapping out clear DRL bulb for amber LED.

What I can say for my ride is that when I switch on the headlight the DRL bulb remains on but at reduced brightness. I have asked around if there is a vag-com setting for this. It sounds as if there might be, if some completely shut off when the lights are on. I would like mine to remain bright when I turn on the headlamp.

There are tons of LED lights available for the 7443 particularly in LED. Whether or not they clear (fit) the lamp housing is a different story. Here are the ones I plan to go with.

http://www.amazon.com/Max-Intensity...qid=1357930457&sr=8-26&keywords=7443+led+bulb

Superbrightleds has many options as well.

I am hoping with the addition of the euroswitch that they will be fully bright when the headlight is switched on, but I as of yet have not confirmed this.

I don't have vag-com. I was thinking the dimming of the drls was universal but apparently not? This leads me to believe this is a setting in vag-com and not a "mechanical" dimming?

hope that helps a little





AustinBell91 said:


> I have yet to buy the vag com...or whatever it is properly called, yet. As I said, I just bought my beetle; tomorrow will be three weeks. I know I've seen some LED bulbs advertised as having three different modes: off, high power, and low power. Which is what the dual filament oem 7443 incandescent bulb does. I just didn't know if anyone on here had found a plug and play replacement LED bulb.


----------



## cdotr (Dec 26, 2007)

Did any of you have any success with finding an LED bulb that would work?

I purchased the following bulbs. http://www.hid-lights.com/products/led/7443/GP7443-CREE-12W.htm

They were a little difficult to fit into place but looked great once I had them there.

However... They were on as parking lights and drl but would go off while I had my headlights on low and hi. I was okay with this.

The first day I had them in however I was 10-15 minutes into my trip and I smelt burnt electronics or wires. When I arrived at my destination I found that both bulbs had fallen apart. Later in the day I removed them only to find both burnt to a crisp.

I then reinstalled the original bulbs.... However they will no longer turn on as drl only as parking lights or when I have the headlights on.


----------



## cdotr (Dec 26, 2007)

My update... my DRLs now work after I replaced a 5 AMP fuse located behind the cubby in the dash to the left of the steering wheel.


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

cdotr said:


> My update... my DRLs now work after I replaced a 5 AMP fuse located behind the cubby in the dash to the left of the steering wheel.


Which fuse was it? Was it the fuse that was missing or one that had blown?


----------



## cdotr (Dec 26, 2007)

It was a 5A fuse in position 6, which as indicated in another thread is the fuse which controls the DRL.

The image from the thread was the following:









The thread was: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5552418-2012-Beetle-Fuse-Layout-Diagram


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

I went to check that fuse location and spot #6 does not have any connector pins attached to it. I had DRLs before, but they now only work with the lights switched on.


----------

